# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pijn in bovenarm

## mirjam49

Ik heb de laatste 2 weken heel veel pijn in me bovenarm gehad. Ik dacht gaat wel over, dat is dus niet het geval, nu is het zelf naar me nek geschoten en bepaalde bewegingen doen pijn. Ik durf er niet mee naar een doktor omdat ik bang ben dat het iets ernstig is. Wat zou dit kunnen zijn? Zal wel moeilijk te beantwoorden zijn maar ik doe langs deze weg toch een poging.

liefs mirjam

----------


## Sefi

Hoi Mirjam,
Ik denk eerder aan een verschoven nekwervel of misschien dat je schoudergewricht wat verschoven is. Vaak gaat het stuk een eind verderop eerst pijn doen en daarna de plek zelf. Dus dat nu je nek pijn doet lijkt me logisch.
Ik zou zeker wel naar de dokter gaan. Die kan je een pijnstiller voorschrijven.
Wil je absoluut niet naar de dokter, ga dan naar een fysiotherapeut (daar kun je zonder verwijzing heen), maar laat er in ieder geval naar kijken. Als de fysio het niet vertrouwt dan zal hij je alsnog naar de dokter toesturen.
Maar het lijkt me toch het verstandigste om gelijk naar de dokter te gaan.
Sterkte!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Mirjam,

Hoe gaat het inmiddels?
Zoals Sefi aangeeft kan de pijn ergens anders vandaan komen en fysiotherapie zou kunnen helpen.
Sterkte!

----------

